# Reclaiming lost citizenship and a spousal visa



## madzbell89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Good morning,

I am new to the site and quite early on in the planning stage for moving to SA.

My fiancee is South African by birth, however he has lost his citizenship when he got British citizenship. I know that he can re-claim permanent residency and then later apply for citizenship if he wanted to.

By the time we move out there, we will be married, so I understand I can get a spousal visa and get temporary residency, with the possibility to make this permanent once we have been married for 5 years.

Please can someone confirm if i am correct in my understanding of our circumstances?

Would my other half need to apply for the permanent residency from within SA? Which would then I also need to apply in country or can we get the visas before we leave?

Thank you in advance!!


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

madzbell89 said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I am new to the site and quite early on in the planning stage for moving to SA.
> 
> ...


Yes, once he has his permanent residency, then you can apply for a relatives visa. But before he has that, you both have to apply in your own right.


----------

